

Show HN: Idea Market – Bringing Together, Talent Money and Ideas - jv22222
http://www.ideamarket.com

======
fiatjaf
Invest in an "idea" through a website? Don't do this.

I thought it was a database of problems and ideas matching themselves to help
entrepreneurs get insights somehow.

